# Fur Barn



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

For those of you that haven't seen this pic:









It's been around for a while. I don't know if its Photoshopped or not, I don't think so.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

The Fur Barn wasn't that a cathouse from the 70's in Carson City, NV? :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

pkred said:


> The Fur Barn wasn't that a cathouse from the 70's in Carson City, NV? :mrgreen:


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I saw the story behing that barn. I will see if I can find it and post it.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Probably not a good idea to google "fur barn" from your work computer. -~|-


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

The guys name is Marty Senneker from Alberta Canada. From what I heard some of them were bought. The best he has done in Canadas 5 month season is 950 coyotes. He snares them. I have one of his videos on snaring.

http://www.snareshop.com/index.php?page ... t&Itemid=2


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I have heard of guys that regularly get over 1,000 fox a season. I think the record is around 1,200. Not sure which states. I can't wait to get into trapping!


----------

